# alva oklahoma sat sept 8th1 day tournament



## risenswine (Aug 9, 2012)

*looking for any one around northwest oklahoma area. who would want to participate in a bbq contest and the woods county fair. 100  percent pay back. and added money. will be a good time.    check in time is 6am and first turn in 4:30pm doing all four catogories chicken ribs but brisket . SO COME OUT WITH YOUR COOKERS AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. IF ITERESTED CALL KENNETH @ 580-430-5566 OR 580-871-2223*


----------



## rustyford (Aug 9, 2012)

Man, that's the same day as our poker run. Let me know if you guys have anything up there...it's close to home.


----------

